# Heat pressing and teflon sheets



## polarbear (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello there,

Firstly I'd like to say this site is great and full of information.

A while ago Dad got a heat press from ebay (probably not the best idea ) But it works well and I have no issues with it. Now I've done a few transfers and am still getting the technique down before setting up a market stall or something.

My question here is... I want to use a teflon sheet, I use this to re-press the shirt after peeling? For just a few seconds with high pressure?

I am in Australia and don't particularly want to order a teflon sheet from the US... is this any good?
TEFLON SHEET FOR THE BBQ HOTPLATE "easy clean" GREAT - eBay Accessories, BBQs, Cookware, Lighting, Outdoor Living, Home. (end time 10-Feb-08 20:06:15 AEDST)

I also found 'embroidery teflon sheets' and was wondering if they would do?

By the way I am using ImageClip if that makes any difference.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

you can get teflon sheets at pictureperfectproducts.au.com

R.


----------



## polarbear (Jan 31, 2008)

plan b said:


> you can get teflon sheets at pictureperfectproducts.au.com
> 
> R.


Ok, I'll look into it. But would that one from ebay be suitable at all? That way I know what options lay before me.

And is the embroidery stuff wrong for this application, again so I know my options.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

instead of teflon...try using baking parchment paper..it will work okay also


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I use baking parchment paper to repress it is cheaper to use


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you buy the Ebay teflon? That looked scary to me. I use teflon sheets. 


I have a question, please: Is the parchment paper suggested above good for one use or multiple uses? Also, is parchment paper the same as the paper that is supplied with dark transfer sheets? Thanks alot!!!!!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

> I use baking parchment paper to repress it is cheaper to use


not really.....i have a couple of teflon sheets that are at least 5 yrs old - and still going strong.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha, Jan, I was thinking of you when I read this post. I remembered your teflon longevity. I am hoping for the same results you are getting.

I remember needing to buy parchment for baking and I twitched at the price. I'm not sure if one roll can be more price effective than a 4+ year sheet of teflon. 

Hence my question as to can it be reused. 

I find the teflon pretty affordable, considering how long it can last, and you, my Dear, are the person I had in mind while thinking these thoughts.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hahaha *blushing*

yes, the parchment *can* be re-used but not alot in my experience. plus when it comes off the roll it's all curly and ya gotta deal with that cutter-strip thingy and THEN try to get it to lay flat on the press......nah - gimme teflon anyday!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, yep, me, too. I have enough trouble with the Jetpro curling. I use the teflon to hold _that_ down!


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

polarbear said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Firstly I'd like to say this site is great and full of information.
> 
> ...


 
hi ,Yes its used for the re-press after peeling, and i bought a teflon sheet for baking and its going great, I have used parchment paper but find it very fiddly so only use that for DK t/p.If you have a craft store near you they will probably have a sheet if not a cookery shop.hope this helps


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I too like the teflon sheet for the first press, and the parchment for the second press that you do after peeling the carrier sheet.

And yes, you can re-use the parchment paper several times. As for it curling when it comes off the roll, just one quick press will fix that.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm interested again! Why do you use teflon first and parchment second? I'm really curious, thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Kelly the only thing is use it for becouse I dont put any thing on the first time I just press then if I need to I will use the paper I dont have the much Trouble with pressing that is why I use the parchment. Out of 400 transfer I may have used the paper 10 times


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I'm interested again! Why do you use teflon first and parchment second? I'm really curious, thanks.


I use the parchment second because the teflon sheet has a slight texture to it, whereas the parchment is smooth so...when I'm doing my second quick press, there is no carrier sheet to protect the vinyl from taking on the texture of the teflon.

Did that make any sense? My brain hurts today.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Perfect sense, and thanks for the response. Hope ya feel better!

And thanks to Mrdavid, too.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

polarbear said:


> By the way I am using ImageClip if that makes any difference.


By now as a Imageclip user you probably at some point will be experiencing excessive polymer on the blank area on the image paper like some of the users here in US including myself have ran across. The trick to solve this problem is to use a baking sheet to cover the two papers to keep them from cooling off while peeling the two papers apart.

The baking sheet will serve a dual purpose. firstly to help minimize the polymer speck when peeling the papers apart. Secondly you can use it to repress the shirt after pressing and peeling the image transfer paper on the shirt. You can use it instead of parchment paper or teflon sheet. A cost savings I might say. I got a baking sheet here in the US at Target for $7.00 that is suited for 8.5X11 size transfer paper. It beats the price of teflon sheet or multiple purchases of boxes of parchment papers. Just make sure that at least one surface of the baking sheet is smooth and no logo raised or stamped on either side. If some polymer sticks to the sheet just wipe it off while it is warm. If it cools down before you can wipe it off just lay it back on the lower platten with smooth side up to keep it hot while wiping it. Believe it or not even teflon sheet will have polymer sticking to it. You got to watch for it because you will have ghosting problem. It is very important to have the smooth surface of the baking sheet in contact with the papers or shirt otherwise you will have the pattern of the rough surface impressed on the image.

Here is a more detailed process for minimizing polymer speck:
Oki C8800n + Hotronix Draw + ImageClip = SWEET!!! - T-Shirt Forums

Here is a bonus:
Imageclip-How to minimize cracking??? - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> Believe it or not even teflon sheet will have polymer sticking to it. You got to watch for it because you will have ghosting problem.


 
I have experienced this and so has Chani. My shirt was ruined, but Chani was able to save her shirt by wiping with alcohol.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes.

For inkjet transfers I think I'll be using something else like a silicone sheet instead of an expensive teflon sheet. It will cost more in the long run in throw-away sheets, but I'll be more confident that I won't ruin any of my (or Mark's) shirts.

We just bought a fresh teflon sheet that will ONLY be used for vinyl.


----------



## ottawayb (Oct 18, 2007)

How long do you normally repress with teflon sheet after you peel? Does it help give it a softer hand? I have not done that in the past, but if it provides a better product then I would certainly like to try it.

Also, when y'all press the shirts initially, do you stretch the shirt slightly or do you normally just lay it flat with no stretching?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I do stretch the shirt, pre-press for 8 seconds or so, press the transfer using teflon on top, peel, re-stretch and re-press with teflon for about 5-7 seconds. I am going to experiment with parchment to see if the finish is smoother.

I repress b/c it seems to set the ink in a bit better, and it creates a nice finish to the image. Try it, see if you can see something to do, most can, but can't say exactly what we like better, besides the finish and feeling of it being in there better. Good luck.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*i use baking parchment paper to repress, it works for me and does a fine job when i need it. *


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess I did not specify clearly when said baking sheet in my previous post. What I meant is the silicon baking sheet. Not the parchment sheet. Like the brand name Silpat.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

ok hope you don't mind me butting in here but its confusing me  as we call things a little different over here i need to clarify the dif paper used.I know what a Teflon sheet is (thats the same here) but what are u meaning by Parchment paper, the paper you can use to line tin's with when u bake cakes?the thin stuff u can get on a roll or sheets? and the silicon paper is the thicker stuff u can put in a fry pan to fry on instead of using oil or line a oven shelf with ?I use the parchment paper for DK's and lay the Teflon over it ,this keeps the paper from lifting when I release the press, I tried last nite using the parchment paper, to repress as some of u said it left a smoother finish but i didn't see any diff from the 1 i use ,so I can to the conclusion that the 1 I use for the finishing repress was Silicon paper as i got it from a bake shop.I have 4 different sheets  as I couldn't at first get what everyone was calling a Teflon sheet (got 1 now)so I didn't know the diff however yes the Teflon has a slight grain to it but the 1 i got from the bakery store is very smooth
Sorry for the long post I just get  which isn't hard at my age  lol


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

deniseg said:


> what are u meaning by Parchment paper, the paper you can use to line tin's with when u bake cakes?the thin stuff u can get on a roll or sheets?


Yes.



> and the silicon paper is the thicker stuff u can put in a fry pan to fry on instead of using oil or line a oven shelf with ?


Luis mentions silpat, here is a link to silpat:
Amazon.com: silpat - Kitchen & Dining / Home & Garden: Kitchen & Dining

Luis, would you mind taking a minute for us to click the above? It is for silpat, is one of these the silpat mat you use? If yes, can you say which one you like in the list. Thanks a zillion!!!!

I've seen silpat that Luis mentions at a store called Linen's and Things. I don't use the silicone sheets, but after Luis's post, I would like to try that.

I would like to get a smoother finish, if silicone can do that better than teflon, I will use that instead of parchment b/c parchment is disposable and has curl issues coming off the roll, until the first press - I hear! 

JP already curls a bit, so extra curling I'm not into dealing with.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

oh!! boy didn't know there was so many lol living on a small island we don't get much choice mine if defiantly thiner than the Teflon and smoother


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL, Denise,
I didn't know either, but that's b/c I don't get out much. I was expecting 2, maybe 3. That's why I thought, gee, better ask Luis which of these ones he uses.... too many there.


Is what you use something like one of them in there?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without having it in front of me to look at I believe this is the one: Amazon.com: Silpat 11-5/8-by-16-1/2-Inch Nonstick Silicone Baking Mat: Kitchen & Dining

I am going by the measurements. Silpat will definitely help the curling problem because it has higher mass than teflon or parchment paper. Imageclip papers curl when the two sheets are pressed together since each has dissimilar surfaces. One sheet has polymer and the other has glossy surface. Silpat made the difference over not having it on top of the two papers.

You may have to increase the pressing temp or dwell or lower the pressue since the material is thick which will become a heat insulator until it gets to the pressing temp. With Imageclip I use the same temp with shorter dwell time just to keep Silpat the same temp as the papers. It is different situation when pressing the actual transfer paper on the shirt. I suggest to cut up a imaged transfer paper and experiment the best setting on a ruined shirt, you know the ones that was printed backwards/upside down ..etc (lol). 

If you are going to use it for second pressing make sure you peel hot immediately so that the polymer will have lesser tendency to stick to the sheet. I made a mistake when I used a teflon sheet. I let it cool down a bit and the polymer stock to the sheet and made a permanent impression on the teflon surface. So going by that it can happen to Silpat also.


----------



## Amor365 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok, this is going to sound like a really really stupid question and I have just posted a similar question to this.

Is a TEFLON a rubber type or silicone material that can resist high temperatures. If so, can i use this to press my prints onto white t-shirts so that it wont burn my shirts as in leaving a yellow/brown square (just like when you leave an iron on a shirt for too long) and can I also use it to pre-press, press and re-press?

I only ask this beacusei dont know if my press is hotter than it says it is or if i am doing anything wrong or missing something when I press.

Many thanks


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Amor365 said:


> Ok, this is going to sound like a really really stupid question and I have just posted a similar question to this.
> 
> Is a TEFLON a rubber type or silicone material that can resist high temperatures. If so, can i use this to press my prints onto white t-shirts so that it wont burn my shirts as in leaving a yellow/brown square (just like when you leave an iron on a shirt for too long) and can I also use it to pre-press, press and re-press?
> 
> ...


Hey Amor,

Yes, teflon is a thin flexible sheet that covers your transfer and shirt during pressing and prevents scorching.

I wrote a "how I heat press" post to someone a while ago, and details on what you ask and a step by step "how I heat press" in there. Rather than re-write it here, I hope you don't mind, but I have to run out, and I will be happy to give you a link to it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t39007.html#post229735

In this post is info on: paper - jetprosofstretch and ironall dark/parchment paper - how to press the different papers, teflon sheets and how I use them, moisture in fabric - prepressing, finishing the press by repressing the shirt and a I explain step by step how I press and when I stretching the shirt. I hope it helps you. If you give it a read, and you have any questions, just post them.


----------



## Amor365 (Jan 14, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Amor,
> 
> Yes, teflon is a thin flexible sheet that covers your transfer and shirt during pressing and prevents scorching.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks again GirlznDolls, you are really looking after me well. I wish i knew this forum sometime ago, may have saved me allot of bother but as i always say "you never learn from perfection, you only learn from mistakes"

wow, i think i might make that my signature.....


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem, just pass it on someday.....

And good luck to you....


----------



## bdeville (Mar 3, 2007)

While we're on teflon sheets, does anyone else have trouble with static using teflon sheets? It's driving me crazy. The teflon sticks to the top platen when I open it up. I generally only use the teflon when pressing plastisol that has been screenprinted. 

Can I use it instead of the cover sheet for opaque transfers on dark colored fabrics, which I peel cold? Since the teflon sticks to the top, I don't know if it will stick and allow me to peel it cold.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard bad things about peeling teflon cold. If you do a search for telfon cold peel, you can probably bring up those other threads from a while ago where folks were trying out cold peels with teflon. I didn't try it, I was there while they were. I don't remember the details, I just remember that after they were testing it out, I knew I was staying with hot peel.

I use the teflon over top of my opaque parchment paper, haven't tried it any other way, but I do re-press with only the teflon after I hot peel my Ironall dark.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You can use silicone parchement instead of teflon. With the teflon you will notice kind of a shiny look from the teflon and with the silicone paper you will see that you dont get the shiny look. That was one of the reasons I stopped using the teflon as I hated that shiny look. You can get the silicon parchement fairly cheap at baking supply companies  Hope this helps.

If you use this paper make sure it is the silicone coated and not the quilan.


----------



## Amor365 (Jan 14, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> That was one of the reasons I stopped using the teflon as I hated that shiny look.


Thanks that does help.

I am no pro at this or at least as yet but i do know that if you re-press using normal paper tyat you get a vinyl look. you can place the paper on the image and then the teflon on top and press for 2-3 seconds. I have tried this and it work for me, of course this is not bearing in mind of my scorching problem which is undergoing progress.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> Yes.
> 
> For inkjet transfers I think I'll be using something else like a silicone sheet instead of an expensive teflon sheet. It will cost more in the long run in throw-away sheets, but I'll be more confident that I won't ruin any of my (or Mark's) shirts.
> 
> We just bought a fresh teflon sheet that will ONLY be used for vinyl.


 
Now we have learned that the Magic Eraser works great to clean these sheets. Some also say 409 does a fine job, too.


----------

